# need another buying opinion



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Jupiter 2 or the big Seaview?

The J2 is about $10 less expensive than the Seaview but, which, in your opinion would you rather have first?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That is a BIG decision as they are both much BIGGER than models that are typically on the shelf. Being a space fan more than an underwater guy I would pick the J2 first. Also, it is a bit difficult to get the Seaveiw at the moment since most places are sold out but I believe Moebius is re-releasing it soon in a new box. I have both in my stack of models filling my shelves but probably will do the J2 first when the time comes.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

For your money the Jupiter 2 is a much nicer model and a better value. Its not that the Seaview is "bad" but the Jupiter 2 is just more detailed, complicated, better engineered, etc. etc. etc. Its also more accurate.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

If you don't have either kit, yet.  I would decide based on box art.

Do you want a Seaview with first-issue box art, or does it matter? The second issue has revised box art and will supersede the first when it is released. The J2 is still in it's first run, so the kit will stay the same for a while.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I'd go J2

There's just more there to build. and you will see more of the insides of the J2 even if you seal it up than you will with the Seaview.

If display is the issue, You'll have an easier time displaying the Seaview on a shelf than you will with the J2.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Jupiter 2 because I like the subject. What criteria is important to you?


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

J2. As nice as it is, the seaview is pretty basic build-wise. Parts count is lower. Less detail.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi! I went with the J2 over the big seaview, Not because the seaview is not an awsome model, But i love lost in space & the J2! I got the smaller seaview kit for christmas, And still want that bigger seaview but ..A big scaled J2 with interior? I had to have that one first! It depends on which subject matter you prefer over another really


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I have both, and I loved both shows as a kid. If it came down to choosing one though I would pick the J2, just because...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

the Jupiter 2 is a logical choice! This way you have something to build and enjoy while waiting for the BIG Seaview until the second edition comes out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Jupiter II


----------



## Darkstar (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't have neither yet but am going with the JII first and then the Seaview when tax time comes around.....


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

fire91bird said:


> Jupiter 2 because I like the subject. What criteria is important to you?


simplicity of build, impressiveness on the shelf, simple painting, cost...

Don't really care about box art.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

If you want "simplicity of build", Seaview is the right choice. Otherwise, go with Jupiter II, for the reasons everybody has chimed in with.
And your final decision is...?


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

don't really know yet. I'm leaning towards the J2...


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

My new avatar should indicate which one I prefer. Yes, I finally decided to take the plunge, so now you guys are going to have to put up with me for a while whether you like it or not.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I would also choose the J2.

btw: It's about time Ron! Welcome to the club!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Gee, Ron, some strange reason you sure do like that avatar!
Magesblood, get the Jupiter 2.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I will!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Decisiveness; it's a nice quality.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Ron Gross said:


> My new avatar should indicate which one I prefer. Yes, I finally decided to take the plunge, so now you guys are going to have to put up with me for a while whether you like it or not.


Wow, I hope that means we get to follow your build-up!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

on the other hand...

if you're suggesting I get the Jupiter 2, there must be some as-yet unknown reason why you, someone with the handle "Seaview" is pushing me toward the J2. Could it be that you want them all to yourself?

I'm watching you


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I'm going with the Seaview just for the sake of being contrary


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

In that case, forget the Jupiter II OR the Seaview for now. Just get the Flying Sub.
:jest:

In any event, you will NOT be disappointed.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ron Gross said:


> My new avatar should indicate which one I prefer. Yes, I finally decided to take the plunge, so now you guys are going to have to put up with me for a while whether you like it or not.


That art work is featured proudly on my home office wall!
New frame too!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

A really hard choice.Depending on the show you liked best I guess,as well as the ship itself.People who like space adventures the best,might favor the Jupiter 2,but at the same time,the Seaview is a very futuristic,exotic and great looking ship.As a bonus,the Flying Sub emerging from the Seaview's body is really a fantastic bonus.And as someone mentioned before,the big Flying Sub kit by itself is such a far out kit,that's it's very tempting to buy it as well.The Jupiter 2 looks like a flying saucer type ship (U.F.O.) if this appeals to you as well.If you like outer space dry land adventures over sea adventures,it's something to consider too.If still not sure,a toss of the coin might still be the only solution to this problem.:wave:


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

honestly, I've only ever seen two episodes of LiS and saw the Pidgeon/Eden/Ansara movie. 

I's like to watch them only they're not ever on in my area.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Buy the dvd sets of voyage to the bottom of the sea... they still hold up quite well, especially the early "serious" episodes, but I prefer the giant monster, sci/fi or fantasy episodes, personally.

I have sets of both lost in space, and Voyage, and they really were worth the money!


----------



## RJBaxter3 (Jun 16, 2009)

I would do the practical thing...buy both. Afterwards, you will never have to second guess your decision. This worked for me.


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

I would have to say the J2 I all ready have the Seaview and the Flying Sub:wave: I paid 60.00 for my Seaview the big one the J2 is around 50.00? the ones i have seen are close to 100.00.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Actually, the J2 might be around for a while, and the seaview might be harder to locate in a few months.. might be wise to buy the seaview first, just in case.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The Seaview's going to get repopped in new packaging later in the year, so scarcity shouldn't be a problem.


----------

